# Clip ceinture pour Ipod NANO 3G ?



## celyne (11 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !

Je souhaite utiliser mon Ipod Nano 3G pour le sport mais j'aimerais éviter les brassards au bras (car bras très fin donc va glisser...). J'ai vu un clip ceinture mais est-ce pour les Ipod Nano 3G également ? Un lien ci-dessous :


http://www.futura-sciences.com/fiche-apple-clip-ceinture-ipod-prix-31142.php



Si vous en connaissez d'autres pour l'accrocher au pantalon, merci de m'éclairer...

@++
Celyne


----------



## KaMouChe (12 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir celyne,

Je pense que tu trouveras amplement ton bonheur sur l'AppleStore français,

Allez, fonce sur Apple.fr


----------

